# New feature...errr bug



## Sneezy (Dec 18, 2006)

I hit the 30 second stupid slip (why can't it just be a skip like every other damn f*in device out there?) button and it skipped to the end of the show  My wife was watching with me (so I know it wasn't me) and it said <30 on the screen....next thing I know the damn show was 15 minutes ahead and at the end????

WTF?

While watching another show I got the "delete now" prompt even though I wasn't done yet.

2 days ago it would not turn on at all. 5 days before that I had the same problem.

Red button reset, still have problems.....reformat...still have problems.

I have to say that I'm getting really tired of this ****ty hardware. I got the R15 300 only a few days before Christmas and have had nothing but problems with it. D just keeps saying reformat.... no help there. My Dish box was perfect, my OLD replay TV was perfect.

If I format again, I lose my shows that I have set to record. I set them by the guide, not by finding them. I have about 6 set to record so it's not like I have 25 that can cause a problem. I have 85% free space.

the only difference between DTV and Cable is the cable picture at my house sucks. I left cable years ago (went without any TV at all for 2 years) because the **** hardware Time Warner rented me was worse than anything I have ever seen. DTV is one step above that and only because the picture is good (Dish was better, had to leave because no Distant locals).

I write software for a living so I know the ups and downs but if I gave my customers crap like this I'd be out of a job, to top it off everything I do is custom so it opens up the can of worms for bugs big time.

DTV is going to get an earfull from me tomorrow, as a new subscriber this really sucks. It's almost tempting to try TWC's crap again, though I know they can't get me a decent picture AT ALL to my house. I am one pissed off DTV customer.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

It's a new feature.. skip to the end... you just have to be careful. I do that too all the time. I hold it a tad too long then tap it again and "want to delete?"... so I press the slip button more.. slowly.. and.. it.. works...


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

I was thinking the same as above. your really have to watch how long you hold the button as it will skip to the end if you hold even a smidge to long.

As with the other problem of the delete screen coming up i had this too once. What i had to do is Skip to the end and then rewind to just before the point that the screen. This was very annoying because it was during a CSI that was sort of a cliffhanger.


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 18, 2006)

I pressed the button once and it was quick.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Please, guys, don't complain too much about the sensitive timing. If DTV really is listening, they're likely to take out this feature just to spite us.....

Cheers,


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

wbmccarty said:


> Please, guys, don't complain too much about the sensitive timing. If DTV really is listening, they're likely to take out this feature just to spite us.....
> 
> Cheers,


I'm just glad they added this feature last year. I would have prefered skip to slip, but it was a big improvement over what they had...nothing!


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 18, 2006)

wbmccarty said:



> Please, guys, don't complain too much about the sensitive timing. If DTV really is listening, they're likely to take out this feature just to spite us.....
> 
> Cheers,


 

It's supposed to be like that?????


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 18, 2006)

I spoke with Customer service at length this evening about all of the problems I have been having and they told me not to tuse the fast forward or the skip until they resolve the bugs. :nono2: 

What I did notice was it takes 4 seconds of holding the button down to get it to skip to the end and ask to delete.

that does not explain all the other crap I have put up with for 3 months.

I hung up on a manager after hearing the same old bull**** from her and they would not do anything to help me at all.

Al I got was "please wait for the next software release".

I'm so damn close to leaving DTV. I have never had as many problems with a device as with this DVR.

Even Windows is more reliable. :eek2:


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Sneezy said:


> It's supposed to be like that?????


Please see the posting by Slyster, above. We can argue that the timing of the function is less than optimal. But, it's clearly intended that an extra-long press--whatever that means--should cause a skip to the end of program.

Cheers,


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 18, 2006)

wbmccarty said:


> Please see the posting by Slyster, above. We can argue that the timing of the function is less than optimal. But, it's clearly intended that an extra-long press--whatever that means--should cause a skip to the end of program.
> 
> Cheers,


CSR told me they are working on fixing the bug.......


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Sneezy said:


> CSR told me they are working on fixing the bug.......


I don't doubt it. Kinda funny when you think about it, isn't it? Especially when they claim to be unaware of more serious problems. I've had way more fun thinking and talking about my R-15 than actually using it. It might even be worth the monthly fee even though it doesn't work worth [insert choice of word]. 

Of course, we may be talking at cross purposes. But, I very much doubt it.

Cheers,

P.S. I kept thinking about this and have to ask, "Dude, you're joking. Right?"

Cheers,


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

Did ya ever think it might be your language


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 18, 2006)

Bud33 said:


> Did ya ever think it might be your language


Nope. for a change I was rather nice to them. Last person I yelled at on the phone hung up on me.and it wasn't DTV.


----------

